# Installing wall vent cap for bath exhaust fan



## Ray_S (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi there, I have a question regarding vent cap install on exterior wood siding as seen in the picture.  The 6" vent cap is for a new bathroom exhaust fan and made of galvinized steel.  The problem is there is no holes round edge of the cap so I can't use screws to secure it onto the wall siding.  Is caulking along enough?  if is what type of caulk or adhesive would be good for this.  Should I nail through the metal flashing to secure it?  Thanks.

Ray


----------



## nealtw (Oct 9, 2013)

Maybe this will help. I would predrill and use stainless screws
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,1630938,00.html


----------



## PangioneDevelopers (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello

Remove vent
Predrill corner holes then screw to wall
Since you are installing above the siding, make sure you apply a good caulking before you press and screw to the wall
Pangione Developers Inc


----------



## bryce (Oct 20, 2013)

"Should I nail through the metal flashing to secure it?"

depends on what's behind the siding. Could be a electrical wire, maybe foam, brick? 

Try to glue it, if it works - don't worry.


----------



## PangioneDevelopers (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, 
predrill the corner holes
screw to the wall


----------

